# What Kind Of Pigeon?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

This lovely pigeon is being reported on 911 Pigeon Alert .. can anyone advise what kind of pigeon it is? 

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Alive, and possibly healthy.

But you already knew that, huh? 

No band? It looks like something in the roller/tumbler group, which certainly has a BUNCH of different varieties. I seem to remember posting a link for someone outside the USA once that had a million links to pictures of most of those species.

Pidgey


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Terry, I saw some color pigeons, tumblers and helmets that looked like that. LOL Rena


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

That looks like my Helmet, Jasper.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Its a yellow crested helmet. Color yellow. and helmets come in crested and plain non crested.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you, thats what the finder was told.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Now to get the bird caught and find a home for it. It's located in Alabama as I recall.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*helmet*

Hi Terry, It is for sure a yellow helmet I myself have 2 of them 1 is yellow the other is blue let me know if u cant find anyone to take it. thanx Robby S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Robby .. counting you, there are now three Pigeon-Talk members interested in adopting this bird. I just hope the people there will be able to catch it.

Terry


----------



## racer57 (Oct 1, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This lovely pigeon is being reported on 911 Pigeon Alert .. can anyone advise what kind of pigeon it is?
> 
> ...


this is a helmet,,,some are crested and some not


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Racer!

Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*That looks like my Helmet, Jasper.I agree with trees..*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, that sure is a beautiful bird, I do hope that the folks are able to catch it and you find it a good home.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

This pigeon isn't anywhere near me but it has been caught and adopted .. story is somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk. I'll find it and post the link. All is well. Sheesh! Not every pigeon comes my way!

Terry


----------

